# Should I make a mini Smoky joe smoker?



## tibor stotz (Aug 11, 2012)

This is the first time making a Post Thanks, I'm also new to this forum. The major question is should I try to make a mini smoker from my smokie Joe  if  any one help it would be greatly app. Tibor


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Tibor!

Yes!!!

They are called Mini WSM's (Weber Smokey mountain) and from everything I have read they make really good smokers. I was kicking the idea around myself and have decided to do it and I don't even have a Smokey Joe. Here is some good reading for you to help you decide:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=mini+wsm

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, you should. Search "mini WSM" here and on Google for many, many how tos, tips and pictorials.


----------

